# Help! I need info on Merckx steel frames.



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a love/hate relationship w/ the internet. I love the information but hate the temptation.

The last thing I need is another bike, but after scanning the Merckx gallery, I can't shake the idea of getting one w/ a steel frsme. Part of it is nostalgia - 15 years ago, my beloved Team Panasonic Corsa Extra was stolen from the garage  and I haven't been able to forget it. :cryin: 

Now I find myself spending too much time checking e-Bay, Craigslist and this forum which means I'll cave at some point (probably when I get the extra cash).

My problem is that I don't know what to look for because I lack knowledge regarding the various steel Merckx frames.  The only thing I do know, at 150 lbs, is that I don't need an MXL.

I figure that this is the place to get educated about about how the SLX frame compares to Strada / Corsa 01 / TSX / etc,. Riding impressions?

Any input would be appreciated. Thank you! 



.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

We can go on and on about the differences, but in my opinion, any of those choices will make you happy. I have had three SLX's and they are wonderful bikes. I don't think the TSX would be noticeably different for you. There is a thread on the Corsa 01 below. FInd one that will ease your Panasonic pain and go for it.

b21


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

I found this blog a useful source of information regarding Merckx bikes: 
http://www.tearsforgears.com/search/label/merckx
and Merckx serial numbers:
http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/

When I first found this site I was hooked too:
http://raydobbins.com/


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the input, guys. 

Barry, I'm happy about your recommendation since most of the team colors I like are on SLX frames.  

Stelvio, I found the Tears for Gears site a while ago and refer to it often. Thanks for the tip on traydobbin - it's great! :thumbsup:


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

sorry for your loss. the panasonic merckx paint is on of my favorites. At 150lbs I think all your ever need is an SLX corsa extra. I would suggest checking ebay every day or every other day as they pop up weekly there, I'm always checking for 52 or 53 cm to pop up. Last summer there was a beautiful 53cm Hitachi orange one on ebay that I could kick myself for buying. Not many in panasonic paint on ebay but plenty of corsa extras in various conditions. 

I think the corsa extra and colnago master are the definitive 80's/90's pro bikes. If it were up to me pro bike development would have stopped there. I have a corsa extra (7-11 paint) and a 1996 MX leader both 52cm. 

what size do you need?

also from what I know, the corsa, corsa extra, corsa 01, strada and mxl all ride great. you probably don't need an mxl at 150lbs but any of the other models will be fine if you find a good deal outside of a corsa extra. I don;t think you can go wrong with any of them.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the post Learlove.

The input you and Barry gave confirmed what I thought about the SLX - I needed to make sure I wasn't missing anything in the other framesets.

I've been checking http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/mash.cgi?itm=eddy merckx&cat=cpbike (it combines e-Bay & Craigslist) twice per day for a 53cm (like you), preferably in the Panasonic, Weinmann or Motorola (yeah, I like blue over white) colors, Because it will be a second bike, I'm willing to be patient for the right one.

Good luck in your search (BTW, jaxed is showing a 53cm Corsa 01 in yellow). I hope you get what you really want.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

ksanbon - Have you checked with Rashid, the South African distributor for Merckx? He has been sitting on a hidden gold mine of steel Merckx frames. I purchased a 54 cm MX Leader frameset from him last November. I think that he may have had some 53 cm framesets left, but I do not recall which models or colors. The pricing was in the "morally wrong to pass up" category. I would strongly suggest checking in with him. Feel free to send me a PM if you want his contact information.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

HigherGround said:


> ksanbon - Have you checked with Rashid, the South African distributor for Merckx? He has been sitting on a hidden gold mine of steel Merckx frames. I purchased a 54 cm MX Leader frameset from him last November. I think that he may have had some 53 cm framesets left, but I do not recall which models or colors. The pricing was in the "morally wrong to pass up" category. I would strongly suggest checking in with him. Feel free to send me a PM if you want his contact information.


Please do! I won't have the funds for a couple of months, but it would be great to have the info.

Thank you so much!


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

how does one get ahold of Rashid? Rashid if you are here PM me. I looking for 52/53cm MXL or Corsa extra.

Thanks


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

It can depend on other factors in your physiology but generally I agree around that size would be ok.




learlove said:


> sorry for your loss. the panasonic merckx paint is on of my favorites. At 150lbs I think all your ever need is an SLX corsa extra. I would suggest checking ebay every day or every other day as they pop up weekly there, I'm always checking for 52 or 53 cm to pop up. Last summer there was a beautiful 53cm Hitachi orange one on ebay that I could kick myself for buying. Not many in panasonic paint on ebay but plenty of corsa extras in various conditions.
> 
> I think the corsa extra and colnago master are the definitive 80's/90's pro bikes. If it were up to me pro bike development would have stopped there. I have a corsa extra (7-11 paint) and a 1996 MX leader both 52cm.
> 
> ...


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

Queens Cycles

e-mail link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks profkrispy! I had gotten several requests for information last night, so I was going to post a link to the Merckx web site distributors page. (I wasn't sure if the forum admins would have problems about posting the direct e-mail address.)


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Rmutt is selling his NOS 52 x 54 Corsa 0.1 for $850. I've got one too. Very sweet.

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56890


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

it was a tough decision to sell it, but i am trying to save up for a custom from one of our frame builders here in america  i labored over the decision for months!


----------

